# Solving why official website M190s CM9.1. But I there the CM9.1's Brush package.



## oklee (Mar 14, 2013)

Solving why official website M190s CM9.1. But I there the CM9.1's Brush package.
BUG call silent and plug headphones silent. The great God who seek CM community to see how to solve.








、









Attach ROM address
http://kuai.xunlei.c...BwKhHwDxCD9R39a

Seeking CM9.1 God help repair silent caller (currently only use the software to guide Ringtones) and plug headphones silent
hlep！！！！！！


----------

